# Ruptured ACL



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I was curious how you did this on a board. Then I saw skis. Ouch, skis are bad for knees bro. We wish you a speedy recovery, get well soon.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I had my ACL reconstructed about a year and a half ago (after two prior atrthro's for meniscus, etc). Even though I ripped through PT and recovered ahead of schedule, my surgeon still wanted me to wait a full year to ensure the graft was the strongest it could be. Request a CPM machine post-surgery if they don't immediately offer one. Good luck man...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Ahhhhh, sounds painful. More reasons to stay with boards.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, give it plenty of time after the reconstruction...if not, you'll have a extremely high chance of tearing the meniscus in the good knee, while it tries to take up the slack for the injured one..or worse


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, there's no way I'll be rushing into anything too soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

My husband has just switched to being a skier. You're making me terrified for him. Research shows no knee braces are guaranteed to head off torsional injuries. Yikes! 

Speedy recovery to you, you'll be back to shredding next season, I hope. And stay away from those skis!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Varza said:


> My husband has just switched to being a skier. You're making me terrified for him. Research shows no knee braces are guaranteed to head off torsional injuries. Yikes!
> 
> Speedy recovery to you, you'll be back to shredding next season, I hope. And stay away from those skis!


It's ok - technically, skiing is much less likely to cause injury than snowboarding.

More likely to cause death, but who cares about that, right?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

dave785 said:


> More likely to cause death, but who cares about that, right?


Yeh, one less skier ???



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Varza said:


> My husband has just switched to being a skier. You're making me terrified for him. Research shows no knee braces are guaranteed to head off torsional injuries. Yikes!
> 
> Speedy recovery to you, you'll be back to shredding next season, I hope. And stay away from those skis!


Noooooooooooo, get him back on a board! 


Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Martyc said:


> Noooooooooooo, get him back on a board!


No. He's a way better skier than he ever was a boarder. He was a crappy boarder...


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, heading in for ACL reconstruction tomorrow, I should be bricking it but I'm more like, meh. 
Not looking forward to the rehab though 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Martyc said:


> Well, heading in for ACL reconstruction tomorrow, I should be bricking it but I'm more like, meh.
> Not looking forward to the rehab though
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Good luck. My daughter has had both done and made it through just fine so you'll be fine. She complained more about the pain from the graft than anything immediately after, but she only used about 2 days worth of pain meds and was fine after that other than rehab pains.

Are they doing the button or pins? She's had both done and I think the retrobutton came out a bit better, but that probably comes down to the Dr who did them.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Good luck! Before my injury a few years ago (broken tibia, torn ACL plus some cartilage damaged) I was scared of ACL injuries but now I think it's a smaller problem. As long as your knee is otherwise not damaged, you probably won't notice you had ACL reconstruction in a few years. At least that's how I perceive it now while the other problems with my knee/broken bone persist. One unpleasant consequence can be a permanent thigh musle athrophy/weakness. I don't know how frequent is this with ACL reconstruction but I still have it. But that's more likely some nerves issue from the whole injury.

Personally, I would focus on vastus medialis obliquus muscle as soon as possible in your rehab - 



. I wish I saw that video sooner than 2 years after my surgery. Also check her other videos on EMS/TENS.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Heh. That's probably one of the key reasons they electrocuted me on every PT visit. God, I hated that.

I always had that muscle pretty strong...after being without an ACL for 24 years, my muscles around the knee developed pretty decent to help keep things stable.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Good luck. My daughter has had both done and made it through just fine so you'll be fine. She complained more about the pain from the graft than anything immediately after, but she only used about 2 days worth of pain meds and was fine after that other than rehab pains.
> 
> Are they doing the button or pins? She's had both done and I think the retrobutton came out a bit better, but that probably comes down to the Dr who did them.


Pretty sure it's the buttons 


Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

lbs123 said:


> Good luck! Before my injury a few years ago (broken tibia, torn ACL plus some cartilage damaged) I was scared of ACL injuries but now I think it's a smaller problem. As long as your knee is otherwise not damaged, you probably won't notice you had ACL reconstruction in a few years. At least that's how I perceive it now while the other problems with my knee/broken bone persist. One unpleasant consequence can be a permanent thigh musle athrophy/weakness. I don't know how frequent is this with ACL reconstruction but I still have it. But that's more likely some nerves issue from the whole injury.
> 
> Personally, I would focus on vastus medialis obliquus muscle as soon as possible in your rehab - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90-0dsG51-I. I wish I saw that video sooner than 2 years after my surgery. Also check her other videos on EMS/TENS.


Thanks I'll make sure I work on them 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm in rehab right now after a partial meniscus excision, chondroplasty and synovectomy. There's a kid in there just got acl reco + meniscus repair and he's doing pretty good at 3 months (better than me). He says there's no pain really worth even mentioning, but his biggest hurdle is getting full knee extension. Walks with his leg a little bent right now, but I'm sure he'll get it straight if he keeps pushing on it.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

extra0 said:


> I'm in rehab right now after a partial meniscus excision, chondroplasty and synovectomy. There's a kid in there just got acl reco + meniscus repair and he's doing pretty good at 3 months (better than me). He says there's no pain really worth even mentioning, but his biggest hurdle is getting full knee extension. Walks with his leg a little bent right now, but I'm sure he'll get it straight if he keeps pushing on it.


Yeah when I was having physio after the first op, they were bouncing around on the knee to get full extension, didn't hurt but it was weird! 
Anyway I'm just waiting for the surgeon. 
Laters 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Procedure done, plus a repair to my cartilage that I'd damaged post accident, sore as hell! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------

